# 911! Brake error message and car starts then turns off



## branny21 (Aug 11, 2010)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hi Guys, 

I was driving my 2010 JSW TDI to work. pulling into the parking lot i hit a small bump and then the brake warning light turned on and the car engine died. Cant exactly remember what i did next but i put the car in drive and tried to retart it.. unsuccesfull.. I then took out the car and tried to start it agian. It started and then died. 

I get the following message 

"Brake error: service now" 

Also the P symbol near the gear shifter is flashing on and off. 

When i try to start the car after a while it will turn on then die again, When i try it right after that i have to hold the key in the starting posistion for about 5-10 seconds which will start the car but then it shuts of right away. 

The car has 46k miles 

If anyone could help i would greatly appreciate it!!!!!! 

so far i have disconected and reconected the batery, checked out the fuses to make sure they were all in place, (not the ones over the battery couldnt figure out how to get the cover off) I looked and the wire connecting to the brake and it seemed secure. 

Also i am out at a construction site in the desert which makes things that much better


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

branny21 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


 Any fluid leaking? if you ruptured a brake line an lost all pressure in the master cylinder that sounds like it would cause the errors you're talking about . just my thoughts :thumbup: good luck


----------



## branny21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 

But no no fluids anywhere  

also i noticed the light for the tire presure is on.. the manual states that if that light is solid after 1 minutes i have some kind of system error :S also the BRAKE light flashes and the light that looks like a steering wheel is on aswell.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

branny21 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> But no no fluids anywhere
> 
> also i noticed the light for the tire presure is on.. the manual states that if that light is solid after 1 minutes i have some kind of system error :S also the BRAKE light flashes and the light that looks like a steering wheel is on aswell.


 Perhaps you knocked off an ABS sensor. Can you look under the car and see if a connector appears loose? Did you bend the valve stem enough to disable the TPMS? Some of the lights you see now may be just from disconnecting the battery; e.g., the steering wheel one usually resets after driving for a short distance. 

The flashing "P" in a DSG car usually means that the mechatronic unit became confused about its state. That's a lot of different messages. How is the charge state of your battery? The OEM batteries usually only last three years on TDIs, and getting "Christmas lights" is usually a symptom of low voltage. Try again disconnecting the battery for a little longer, reconnect, and then jump start the car from another battery/ car. If that works, you likely need a new battery. 

Also make sure all battery cables/ grounds are properly secured. 

If you have a very good dealer/ service place, you might want to run these things by them - perhaps they can get you going, again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

feels_road said:


> Perhaps you knocked off an ABS sensor....


 That would not prevent the car from starting and running.


----------



## SalsaRedGLI (May 23, 2007)

GTINC said:


> That would not prevent the car from starting and running.


What did this end up being? I am now in that boat!!


----------



## dyabloo915 (Aug 4, 2015)

SalsaRedGLI said:


> What did this end up being? I am now in that boat!!


Did you end up fixing it I have the same problem on my tdi...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

feels_road said:


> Also make sure all battery cables/ grounds are properly secured.


This


----------



## SalsaRedGLI (May 23, 2007)

(Allow me to begin with an apology for the late reply. TBH, I wasn't aware of your inquiry until I came in to add the latest scan results to see if it changed anyone's opinion about the issues at hand)

Hehe... no, I still haven't gotten this fixed. LOL I keep throwing parts at it and trying but I'm a novice at best. I did finally get me another scan tool. (OBDeleven) I replaced the gateway, the gear shifter and the ABS pump/module. Nothing. I have checked all the fuses. Don't really know how to check the motronic power supply relay. There is no communication at all to the ECM or the ABS module. I got another DSG coming in later today, but TBH, I don't really think that is the issue, its the really the only module on the powertrain that is giving any communication. I tried to put in another instrument cluster in (of course I knew it wouldn't work from reading here and other places) hoping to see if it was the bad guy wrecking the powertrain data bus but after I connected it, the Start/Stop button did nothing, so I couldn't even get another scan to see if it was the communication issue. I tried removing my cluster and running a scan with it out and it was essentially the same as with the other cluster connected Start/Stop button did nothing. I dunno, but I've enjoyed the beautiful view of my inoperable Passat on my security cameras since Feb 20 of LAST year. I won't know how to act if it ever moves. LOL But, here is freshly collected scan from this morning if anyone wants to shoot some ideas my way, I'd still be much obliged. Such a weird issue, I've never had to deal with anything like this before.

Before I post this mornings scan, I'd like to add that at present the airbag control module has been removed to see if it was the communication trashing module. It indeed was not. However, the module remains uninstalled because since I still have the killer airbags, I figure I'm better off without it anyway. HAHAHA

OBDeleven vehicle history log

Date: 2022-04-07 07:09

VIN: 1VWCM7A33CC071891
Car: Volkswagen Passat NMS
Year: 2012
Body type: Saloon
Engine: CDVB
Mileage: 309440 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 02 Transmission
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 2
System description: GSG DSG AG6 512
Software number: 02E300058B
Software version: 3101
Hardware number: 02E927770AL
Hardware version: F10
Serial number: 00001201112246
Faults:
P1854 - Databus drivetrain Faulty
static
U0103 - Lost Communication with Gear Shift Module No signal/communication
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 05 Keyless System
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: VWKESSYPQ35GP
Software number: 5K0959434B
Software version: 0902
Hardware number: 5K0959434
Hardware version: 085
Serial number: 0168620923
ODX name: EV_KESSYPQ35G
ODX version: A02013
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 3
System description: Climatronic
Software number: 561907044H
Software version: 0202
Hardware number: 561907044H
Hardware version: 043
ODX name: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411
ODX version: A01001
Faults:
B108B12 - Fresh air, recirculation, air flow flap motor Short circuit to B+
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 5
System description: BCM PQ35 H+
Software number: 5K0937087AA
Software version: 0164
Hardware number: 5K0937087AA
Hardware version: 121
Faults:
00778 - Steering angle sensor No signal/communication
static
01309 - Power steering control module No signal/communication
static
01315 - Transmission control module (TCM) No signal/communication
static
01316 - Brake control module No signal/communication
static
01321 - Airbag control module No signal/communication
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 16 Steering Column
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: LENKS.MODUL
Software number: 5K0953569H
Software version: 0140
Hardware number: 5K0953569H
Hardware version: 014
Serial number: 20120611201975
ODX name: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS
ODX version: A01004
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 17 Dashboard
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 5
System description: KOMBI
Software number: 561920970B
Software version: 0507
Hardware number: 561920970B
Hardware version: H07
Serial number: 00000000000000
ODX name: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09
ODX version: A04093
Faults:
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 19 Gateway
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 1
System description: J533 Gateway
Software number: 7N0907530P
Software version: 1623
Hardware number: 1K0907951
Hardware version: H40
Serial number: 10031201290680
Faults:
01312 - Drive train data bus Faulty
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 25 Immobilizer
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: IMMO
Software number: 5K0953234
Software version: 0507
Hardware number: 5K0953234
Hardware version: H07
ODX name: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09
ODX version: A03008
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 2B Steering Column Lock
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 1
System description: ELV-PQ35
Software number: 5K0905861A
Software version: 0230
Hardware number: 5K0905861A
Hardware version: H20
Serial number: 12000013114004
ODX name: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X
ODX version: A01001
Faults:
- Unknown
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 2E Media Player 3
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: SG EXT.PLAYER
Software number: 5N0035342E
Software version: 0240
Hardware number: 5N0035342E
Hardware version: H13
Serial number: 7661646594
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 36 Driver Seat
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: MEM-FS
Software number: 561959760
Software version: 0181
Hardware number: 561959760
Hardware version: H04
Serial number: 00000025362976
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 37 Navigation
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 2
System description: RNS-MID
Software number: 3C8035684E
Software version: 3690
Hardware number: 3C0035684E
Hardware version: H61
Serial number: VWZ6Z7M4039061
Faults:
02635 - Tuner not enabled/activated
Intermittent
00001 - Brake control module No signal/communication
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 42 Driver Door
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 2
System description: TUER-SG FT
Software number: 561959701A
Software version: 0525
Hardware number: 3C0959793C
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: 0004089155
ODX name: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X
ODX version: A04001
Faults:
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
B11EE54 - Motor for rear window regulator No basic setting
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 4F Central Electrics 2
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: EZE_2
Software number: 7N0907532
Software version: 1623
Hardware number: 1K0907951
Hardware version: H40
Serial number: 10031201290680
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 52 Passenger Door
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 2
System description: TUER-SG BT
Software number: 561959702A
Software version: 0525
Hardware number: 3C0959792C
Hardware version: 002
Serial number: 0004077970
ODX name: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X
ODX version: A04001
Faults:
U111100 - Function limitation due to missing message
static
B11EE54 - Motor for rear window regulator No basic setting
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 56 Radio
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 2
System description: RNS-MID
Software number: 3C8035684E
Software version: 3690
Hardware number: 3C0035684E
Hardware version: H61
Serial number: VWZ6Z7M4039061
Faults:
02635 - Tuner not enabled/activated
Intermittent
00001 - Brake control module No signal/communication
static


Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43

---------------------------------------------------------------
Fault
Control unit: 77 Telephone
Active faults: 0
Inactive faults: 0
System description: TELEFON
Software number: 5K0035730E
Software version: 2902
Hardware number: 5K0035730E
Hardware version: H12
Serial number: 00007661685225
ODX name: EV_UHVNA
ODX version: A01719
Faults:
No trouble codes found

Mileage: 309440 km
Date: 2022-04-07 04:43


----------

